# billing for filling out FMLA forms



## Colliemom (Aug 21, 2012)

One of our PA's asked me this morning if there is any way to bill for all the time he is spending filling out forms for FMLA.  He said the forms are 6- 8 pages long, and take a while to complete.  He also had to write and rewrite a letter for a patient, going through a divorce, detailing the medical care her illness will require, he did see the patient in the office today.


What does everyone think?  Is there a way to bill for these services?


----------



## bwolfe1 (Aug 21, 2012)

Look at 99080.


----------



## Donna T (Aug 21, 2012)

We also use 99080 and charge a flat fee payable by the patient prior to the form being completed.


----------



## Colliemom (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank you both!

Donna are you using the code for FMLA forms?  We were wondering if we were allowed to bill for this service.

I'm guessing you bill the patient because the insurance carriers do not reimburse for 99080?


----------



## Donna T (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes, we use 99080 for FMLA forms.  We charge different amounts for different forms but all are payable by the patient because insurance doesn't cover 99080 and it is using the physicians time to complete them.


----------

